# I regret dying my hair black... please help



## macface (Apr 14, 2008)

I just dyed my hair black I didn't like the results.I know they sell stuff to to get hair color out but I'm scared to damaged my hair and ruin it.Is their anything else that could fade the black color out.


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I've seen Color Oops, but I don't know if or how much it damages your hair. I recently dyed my hair black and at first it look so unnatural I hated it! But after I washed it a few times the color lightened and it looked alot better. I love it now! If you can stand it, give it couple of weeks.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 14, 2008)

I've heard that dyin your hair black is one of the most permanent things you can do to hair. Have a stylist chemically strip your hair. You hair will then be a blond shade, and can be dyed whatever color you want. Just remember that when you no longer want this color you will either have to let it grow out or repeat the stripping process and redye to a color close to your natural color.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe you should go see a stylist about getting your hair redone? I would wait though, after a few washes. The color will tone down, and maybe it will look better.


----------



## horsienut (Apr 14, 2008)

Is this a permanent haircolor or semi? If it is permanent there's nothing you can do to fade the color other than use a haircolor remover like ColorZap (at Sally Beauty). I've never used a haircolor remover but it shouldn't be any more damaging than using permanent haircolor.

If you used semi-permanent, try using clarifying shampoo. They are meant to remove buildup and will probably help to fade the color faster than a normal shampoo.


----------



## macface (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks everybody Ill keep it for a while to see how it looks after a few washes.


----------



## aney (Apr 14, 2008)

If you still don't like it when it fades, you should def. go to a stylist to fix your color! And condition the hell out of your hair!


----------



## ulien (Apr 14, 2008)

Did you use pernament color? If you did, wait. You may actually end up liking it when you get used to it. If not, visit a stylist and have the color chemically removed. Unfortunatelly, it is more damage than dying your hair. If you like short hair, you may also wait a bit and than cut it.

Before you dye your hair with pernament color, try semis or naturals ( like henna) or just buy a wig. You will have an idea how you`re going to look like so you can see if you like it.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 14, 2008)

I would wait a few washes, the color will fade. This has happened to me when dark browns have dyed my hair into a dark black and then faded into the color I wanted after a week or 2


----------



## spangle (Apr 26, 2008)

head and shoulder shampoo i have read helps fade colour, dont know how true this is.

My friend got her black hair (dyed and she hated it too) stripped at a hair dressers but her hair was very dry after, you need to see a HD really.


----------



## SarahLouu (Apr 27, 2008)

I Had blonde hair when I was a kid.

When I was about 12 I Dyed it black and red..worst mistake :S.

I've bleached it a couple of times and it does tend to go dry and straw-like also it loses its shine.

But I put a light/medium brown on over the bleach and my shines came back.. I think maybe this might work but if you don't want to bleach your hair maybe a lightning kit that doesnt include peroxide? Ask your hairdresser about lightning kits..

Also black fades out pretty fast in the sun if you've dyed it from a light color



.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Update? What are you thinking about your new hair now?


----------

